# Going change fluid in my t56



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

Which TORCO ATF for my t56 fluid change?? hivis or low vis?? or RTF ? im lost ... changed my fluid just b4 I put her away for winter & took her on a few drives since fluid change & she definetly don't like the Mobil 1 synthetic atf ... also wtf is the correct fluid fill?? 1 thing says approx 4.6 qts & the gm manual says fill to bottom of reverse switch hole? which took 5.5 qts? seriously WTF gives??? ive heard torco is an excellent choice for all the gtos fluids as I went with them for my oil 5/30 & just got 4 liters of the RGO a bottle of the type F for my Harrop install next week... but need know WHICH fluid for my t-56 trans ... plz help aint nothing General Motors about these cars what so ever......


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your owners manual lists what spec fluids to use.

Why do you think there is a problem with the fluid?


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

mobil1 atf, smooth as butter


----------



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

Getting it back in 1st at a stop lite feels weird? Car only has 11k miles on her & I never beat my gto! She's. On pristine condition its only done this since the switch to mobile 1 synthetic atf 4.6 at exactly.... like I said I put 5.5 or so in it last time because the gm service manual said fill to bottom of reverse switch hole? Which is correct only drove her for 5 miles since fluid change...never had this problem b4?


----------



## bigdeezs (Jan 2, 2014)

I've got an 04 GTO T56 that likes to not go into gear when it gets hot at high RPM(hot lapping at the track). It's great for the first pass or 2 but after that missed shifts are almost sure to show up. I have basic Dexron 3 ATF in it but have been considering GM syncromesh fluid. I've read posts for and against mobil 1 atf but usually not with any before or after testing. Pretty annoying not being able to make good passes consistently. Any fluid suggestions with reasons why or noticeable real world experience/before and after?

I should add that I have a spec3 pressure plate, a centerforce disk and fidanza aluminum flywheel. I'm not 100% sure the spec3 is not the culprit (not releasing completely or centrifugally remaining applied)...but fluid change is alot easier and cheaper than throwing another pressure plate at it.


----------



## bigdeezs (Jan 2, 2014)

Sixo GTO... Saw this while researching fluid types..

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/transmission-fluid-amount-new-conflicting-information-19968/

which might not directly answer your question but in the instructions saying too much fluid: could come out and cause a fire (sounds to me like if you dont have fluid coming out then you are okay) whereas too little would cause a trans to get too hot (most likely my issue)

Oh well better late than never I guess. I've been meaning to change mine so I'll make sure its up to that 4.5-5.5 quart range and see if that helps with my issues.


----------

